# Naturally treeing dog



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey, hunters! I am hunting and breeding the best naturally treeing dogs. Visit my website for information aout the West Siberian Laika. Buying a Laika puppy you will have a dog treeing squirrels by day and raccoons by night and a great family dog.
http://www.nordicart.multiservers.com/
I am near Buchanan, Virginia. My dogs hunt almost eery day on my own land. They tree raccoons, squirrels, groundhogs, gray foxes and, occasionally, black bears. I lived in North Dakota from 1980 to 1989 and still have nostalgic feeling returning me to this forum again and again.


----------

